# MTH Big Boy v USA Big Boy



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok I've been doing the dollars Verses SINCE thing looking at the work situation. I want the USA Trains Big Boy but the cash outlay is quit a bit. The MTH Big Boy look real nice for the money and would give me a BB for the time being. Plus it could be bashed for additional detail missing.

Here's my problem, How you who own the MTH feel about pulling 1:29 cars? To far out of scale? I'm not a bolt counter but I need some cemilence of realism when I run.

Plus for 2/3 the money I could have 2 engines. The BB and a Triplex.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

First of all I don't have either. There's Ray and Nick and others who could do a better comparison. I do have the MTH Challenger and run just DCS engines now. I had two USAs. What I can say is the MTH engines are a great value. They run good and are built to last. I run my MTH diesels with 1/29 scale cars all day long. Some brands are even larger and are not to scale and do look worse. I've heard that some passenger cars are too big for proper looks. Ray has comparison shots on his website of both engines together and the MTH BB with 1/29 pass cars. Have you seen them? Joe


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Ray would be the one to answer your question from an owners perspective. However from my non-owner perspective, I myself consider 1:29 to be too large for 1:32. To me it is quite noticeable and I don't care much for the mixing of the two scales _on the rails_. Scenery is different.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Opinion:

Why does everyone love the Big Boy? It is massive, Looks powerfull especially with the tender with 7 axles following 12 axels on the Loco.

If you Model 1/29, only the USA will capture that feeling for your railroad. It is more expensive. It is Metal, is massive in size and Weight! It will certainly press the rails down like the real Big Boy! There is somthing about Die Cast Loco's that capture the soul and Spirit of large steamers. I have a USA BB under my TV when shes not runing and I never get tired of looking at it and the detail.

Good Luck, 

Pete


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both the MTH & USA Big Boy...Both great locomotives..









I also run both 1/29 & 1/32 rolling stock but I won't put a 1/29 boxcar behind a 1/32 locomotive without having some buffer cars in between say like 20 MDC hoppers. Some cars are kind of in between the two scales and will actually work very well behind either Big Boy. On the same note I won't put a 1/32 boxcar behind a 1/29 locomotive.

I actually run my MTH Big Boy more than the USA...the MTH version is a heck of a lot easier to handle!

I also run both the MTH Hudson & the USA Hudson though I have to admit that the USA version gets much more run time than the MTH esp. since I've DCS'd it...









What's kind of neat about the new MTH Triplex is that it's actually a little taller & wider than the MTH Big Boy.

The only bad?? thing about buying a new MTH Big Boy is where you going to find one?? All the dealers I deal with have been out of stock for over a year & MTH is out of stock. Rumor has it that MTH is going to do another production run..maybe. The new ones that I've seen on Ebay are bringing more $$$ than what they sold for.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a line on a used on in my area for a good price but after reading the posts I think in the long run I would be much happier with the US trains Big Boy.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopper cars are the way to go. 

Cheers


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok you talked me into it. I'll just have both. I can't let the MTH go for 500 bucks. So I will go get tomorrow. What the heck even if it ends up not suiting me I can always sell it I'm sure for more than that. It's still new in the box.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Doug,

Where are you getting a MTH BiG Boy for $500?

Please let everyone know.

Don't forget, you will have to get the TIU, to have whistle, horn, station announcements.

Does the big boy come with a hand held remote?(I think it does)

Doug, what part of Ohio do you live?

Thanks Dave


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Dave- I live 20 miles west of Cleveland. I'm not sure what comes with the Big Boy, but I think it's just the engine and you have to buy the control separately. Thee is only one at that price. It belongs to an elderly man who can't get it on the track. I offered to just build a siding in his train building so it could just stay on the rail but said that one was for younger men. So unless he changes his mind again I should get it today. I'm fine either way and I'm 500 closer to the USA BB then.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a heck of a deal to get an MTH BB for $500. I'd jump on that. And if you don't want it just you let me know.









I agree with what's been said.  I don't generally run 1:29 cars with my 1:32 stuff either because of the size difference. I did go with Bachmann coal hoppers because their physical dimensions fit both 1:29 and 1:32. I do run Aristocraft Heavyweight passenger cars behind my 1:32 Challenger but it has been said those cars are probably smaller than 1:29 in scale. 

1:29 just has wow factor that's hard to top. I'm like Pete, I never get tired of looking at my USA BB, it such an incredible piece. I'm also like Chuck, I enjoy running my MTH BBs because they are easier to handle and am less scared of damaging them. Another thing going for my MTH versions is the sound... I almost prefer them for that reason alone. 

Either way I still enjoy both. 


Raymond


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond - Do you know if anyone has ever attempted a DCS retrofit to the USA Big Boy? It would seem like the best of all possible worlds!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jon,

Not that I'm aware of but that doesn't mean someone hasn't done it yet. Chuck and I have talked about it and I think he probably isn't too far from doing his. Since mine is basically a display piece I haven't had a lot of motivation to convert mine up to this point. At some point though I figure I will go ahead and do it as I'll be more likely to run it when I do. If I can't run an engine under digital control it just stays on the shelf.









I did have someone contact me asking how much I would charge to convert one but I declined because of the risks of damage in shipping the engine. 

I agree with you though, would be the best of both worlds! 


Raymond


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can't go wrong either way Doug, USA Trains and MTH both make great products. It comes down to what you can afford. I am going to be working on my MTH stock soon, probably starting with Triplex. 

-Will


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Will - It also comes down to how large your curves are! I live about 20 minutes from Charles Ro, and having seen the Big Boy numerous times, I really think it's appropriate for only the largest layouts. The MTH Big Boy, on the other hand, is a pretty flexible beast and can run practically anywhere - an additional benefit is that you won't require back surgery after placing it on the tracks! Raymond - I would think that you'd have at least SOME interest in getting your big boy on the rails again under DCS, but with all the work you do for others, I can imagine you don't have much free time.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys! I know I'm a narrow gauge fan but these Big Boys are indeed fascinating! In the comparisons I note that certain details are interpreted slightly differently depending upon which manufacturer you are looking at. One small detail that I'm not seeing but which was on the prototype:










If you will note the chain powerd drive that attaches to the reversing linkage just to the right of my son, Eric's head. Now, I know that certain details can be omitted but certaintly something this obvious shouldn't have been? It doesn't have to be a _working _powered linkage but it ought to at least be there!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Steve,

Great photo. They are just amazing engines. 

That chain drive you see was a different method for triggering the mechanical lubricator (if I remember correctly) and was only added at a later point, not on delivery which is what the USA BB is modeled after.


Raymond


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah....thanks for the clarification.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Any time I see ,,VS. The USAT BB is like comparing a Monster truck with a four wheel drive pickup (mth). mth may have AC and leather seats but....


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/11/2009 8:01 PM
Any time I see ,,VS. The USAT BB is like comparing a Monster truck with a four wheel drive pickup (mth). mth may have AC and leather seats but....





Marty, just because its big.... it is not necessarily effective. 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GG My boy, USA trains BIGBOY very **effective........







*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GG I did not say the Monster truck was street legal. Big and bad is simply that.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Gents, 

I could have a lot of fun with all of your comments including mine.... but I must constrain myself .... 

I must admit that size does count. And.... 


gg


PS: I could use one of those Big boys as well you know.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Here we are 11 years later and neither of the manufacturers engines are anywhere to be found. Sure they pop up occasionally but the last MTH big boy sold for $3500 on eBay. Screw that....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Both the manufacturers were careful to make enough to ensure they sold out. They'll be made again.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> Here we are 11 years later and neither of the manufacturers engines are anywhere to be found. Sure they pop up occasionally but the last MTH big boy sold for $3500 on eBay. Screw that....


Last night eBay hammer price for a MTH One-Gauge Big Boy new in box brought a record price of $4,100.00+ shipping.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Chucks_Trains said:


> Last night eBay hammer price for a MTH One-Gauge Big Boy new in box brought a record price of $4,100.00+ shipping.


I got myself a refurbished MTH with upgraded smoke unit, sound and custom wiring. It’s battery powered with the option of track power. I can control it with the app or Airwire. Total involved including shipping was $2400. Here’s a video of it after a short update on phase 2


----------

